# اللحام بشعاع الليزر



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2009)

شعاع الليزر *Laser*

هي اختصار للكلمات التالية :

_Light amplification by )stimulated Emission of radiation )_

والليزر شعاع ضوئي يصدر بنبضات تدوم 2/1000 ثانية وبتردد 1/10 نبضات في الثانية والواحدة . ويستخدم في لحام وقطع معظم المعادن وذلك بتركيز شعاع منه لا يزيد عن قطر شعرة الرأس ومن أهم مميزات الليزر أنها تخترق المواد الشفافة واللدائن الشفافة و الراتجات العازلة دون أن تتلفها بينما تسخن أو تصهر المعادن سواء كانت مطلية بالمواد الشفافة أو بدونها . ونظرا لتركيز الليزر في مساحة صغيرة جدا فان سطح المناطق الملاصقة للحام لا تتعرض للتلف وتكون متناهية الضيق ولا تتأثر الأجزاء المعالجة حراريا بالليزر ولا تفقد شيئا من خواصها المكتسبة بالمعالجة الحرارية حتى أنه يمكن مسك الأجزاء الملحومة باليد مباشرة بعد اللحام نظرا لتركيز الأشعة أو انخفاض مقدار الطاقة المستخدمة. 
:5::5::5:
(وباستخدم الليزر يمكن لحام المعادن غير المتشابه والصعب لحامها بالطرق الأخرى مثل النحاس والنيكل والألمنيوم والصلب المقاوم لصدأ والتيتانيوم ).
:58::58:
إن نظرية توليد الليزر تستند الى انه نمكن استثارة ذرات المادة باستخدام طاقة ضوئية أو كهربائية تعتمد على قابلية ذراتها لإطلاق أشعة ضوئية عندما تتعرض لأشعة ضوئية أو كهربائية طول موجتها قصير.
:55::55::55:
ففي أجهزة توليد أشعة الليزر تستخدم قضيب قطره 10 ملم وطوله 100 ملم مصنوع من بلورة الياقوت (A12 O3) ويضاف نسبة ضئيلة من أكسيد الكروم(Cr2 O2) حوالي 5/100 الذي يكسب الياقوت لون احمر خفيف بسبب امتصاصه للضوء الأخضر من الضوء الأبيض العادي .
:13::13::13:
تمتص ذرات الكروم الضوء فتستثار بعض إلكترونات الكروم ويرتفع طاقة الإلكترون الى مستوى أعلى طاقة لكن هذه الإلكترونات ما تلبث أن تعود الى مستوى طاقتها الأولى مطلقة جزا مما امتصته وتشعها في صورة أشعة ضوئية حمراء شكل وهذه الأشعة تقوم بدورها باستثارة ذرات أخرى ثم تعود هذه الأخيرة الى مستواها الطبيعي للطاقة وتطلق جزا مما امتصته وتكون هذه الأشعة السالفة المنطلقة من الذرات الأولى وتتوافق معها على نسق واحد واستقطاب في مستوى واحد وبطول موجة تتراوح من ذرات بين 00,4 – 00,7 ميكرون. وهكذا تتكرر الأستثارات وإطلاق الأشعة من ذرات الكروم وتعرف هذه العملية بتكبير الأشعة.
:15::15::15:
وينتهي ساق الياقوت في طرفة بمرآة عاكسة وبينما يكون طرفه الأخر ينتهي بمرآة نصف عاكسة ونصف منفذه . ومهمة هاتين المرآتين المتوازيتين تبادل انعكاس ما يسقط عليهما من أشعة وتستمر عملية تكبير الأشعة بتكرار اصطدامها بذرات الكروم وإثارتها حتى تصل الى الحد الحرج المتشبع والتي عندها يمكن للأشعة النفاذ من الطرف ذي المرآة نصف العاكس ونصف المنفذ.
:16::16::16:
في الوقت الحاضر تم توليد الليزر باستخدام الغاز بنفس المبدأ في توليده بالمواد الجامدة . ففي ليزر الغاز يتكون من انبوبه طويلة من الزجاج المقاوم للحرارة (Pyrex) بنافذتين في الطرفين ومرآتين مصممتين لعكس وارتداد الأشعة.
:79::79::79:
وباستخدام غاز النيون مع شوائب من غاز الهليوم وباستخدام أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ذات تردد عالي الارتفاع وتتصل بالالكتلرودات حول الأنبوب الزجاجي ومن ثم يتم توليد الليزر . كما يستخدم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مع شوائب من النيتروجين أو الهليوم في أنبوب طوله عدة امتار فتصدر ليزر بطول موجة يبلغ 10.6 ميكرون وتكون هذه الأشعة إما مستمرة أو بصورة نابضة والتي تكفي لصهر ولحام معظم المعادن مثل النيوبيم والتيتانيوم والتنجستن ويمكن ثقب اشد المواد صلادة مثل الألماس وتوجد حاليا وحدات لتوليد الليزر بقدرة 20 كيلو وات تستخدم للحام وقطع المعادن السميكة بمساعدة الأكسجين .
:1::1::1:
ويمكن استخدم وحدة ليزر بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون قدرتها 2 كيلو وات للحام معادن سمكتها 3ملم وتبلغ سرعة اللحام بالليزر 12 ملم /ث. ونظرا لارتفاع تكلفة لحام الليزر فان استخدامها يقتصر حاليا على استخدامات الفضاء والصناعات التي تتطلب دقة وتحكم عاليين مثل الصناعات الإلكترونية وريش التربيات. 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## MAG (14 يونيو 2009)

thenaks so much for this valuable information...


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مهندسة عبير 
جهود مميزة 
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (14 يونيو 2009)

مقال رائع "بارك الله فيكم "


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ودضيف (21 مارس 2011)

جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددع


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا عالموضوع بس ليش موضوعي مايعتمد


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيكي الخير


----------

